

Just wrote my first ebook about using Ionic for cross-platform app development - qhoc
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Stack-Mobile-Ionic-Framework-ebook/dp/B00QF1H380/

======
qhoc
For those who are big fans of Ionic Framework, I am also providing full
preview version of the book at
[http://www.innovie.com/](http://www.innovie.com/). Code at
[https://github.com/innovieco/ionic-ebook](https://github.com/innovieco/ionic-
ebook)

------
rajington
Just purchased it, looking forward to going through it. Why did you choose an
e-book over screencasts or other methods of teaching? Also, what are your
thoughts on supersonic?

~~~
qhoc
I am planning to do some version of screencasts in the future. It's just I
need a partner to do the voice (I am not native English speaker). As far as
Supersonic, it's still not a fully web app, meaning you still have to use some
sort of native code mixed in Steroid. I am not sure how it works when you have
larger app with lots of plugins.

------
jrm2k6
Is there any other good resources but your book?

